# My Girls



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

These are my girls. I got them July 25. They are now 10 weeks old and sisters. Such little cuties!
Toby - I'mnot squishing her, I swear 








Topher








I can tell them apart easily by their personalities mainly. Toby is more outgoing, friendly, calm when you have her out, and she's a little piggy! She takes everything I offer her. Grabs it from me actually. Topher is still pretty shy, skittish. She'd rather make a 2ft jump to her cage then stay with me. She's also the submissive one inside the cage. Funny, though, because she's slightly bigger then Toby  
Here's one of them together








And my fav of Toby


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are cuties! What kind of bedding are you using?


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you! 
I use aspen, always. I've known cedar and pine are toxic to most small animals if not all, as well as snakes for years. I even used aspen when I had my snakes. It's good stuff!
What do you use?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my they are precious!!! Such pretty little girls you have there!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

aww


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Such little cuties!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw thanks everyone!
They are just too funny. I put in another hammock last night for them. This one is just a little bit off the second floor so it also works as a hiding place. Toby was under the hammock eating a grape and Topher was on top the hammock. I guess she wanted to see what Toby was doing so she went under the hammock and 2sec later Toby was chasing her out, with the grape still in her mouth lmao!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I use Towels! They are much easier than everything else Ive tried, but I used Yesterdays New for their potty box.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine don't have a potty box. I need to train them to do that...hopefully it's not too late. They're almost 11 weeks old now, so probably not...I'm not really sure how to go about training them. And Topher is really picky when it comes to food so I can't seem to find any treats so goes nutso for.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I tried teaching them to use th elitter box back when I first got them (they were about 6 weeks old at the time), they kinda got it, but spent more time chewing up the potty box rather than using it, so I tossed it. Then not too long ago I reintroduced it to them (they are over 2 years old right now) and in about 2 weeks they "got it!" now they use it all the time, except for Jay who likes to pee right behind it in the corner for some odd reason, haha. I dont think its ever too late to train them, they are extreamly smart! Just try it and keep up with it, it takes time, but they'll start using it!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

About training them...just get a potty box, use a bedding thats different from their main bedding. Whenever you see poo or pee stick outside the ox, stick it in the potty box, that way they understand that THAT smell belongs in THERE! Haha, they will understand in time, and use it more and more.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Great, thank you! I'll definitely give it a shot


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with that! Dont get dissapointed if it doesnt happen right away! lol, they will get the hang of it in time! xD


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty much if you know where they are pottying, you put the box there, put some of their little presents in there and they get it. my girls got it when I moved them into their new cage, they had to learn to use it or else the cage would have been a mess. And they did and I love em for it. :]

What cage do you have? looks nice!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks! You guys are awesome.
My cage isn't terrible I guess. I got it from Petsmart because I just couldn't find a suitable cage anywhere. It was as close to what I wanted as I could get. I'll get a pic of it on here later today. But basically its a 3 story powder-coated. The dimensions are 16" x 12" x 24". The 2nd story is a full floor, the top being half. It's ok for now, they are still small-ish. But I'll need to find a bigger one soon. Then that way, if I ever get another rat, I can use the old cage for a quaranteen home


----------

